# Expensive but Awesome



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review ,Interesting idea, you say it's expensive but don't say how much it is ?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

$225


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ouch! that is spendy


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

yeah, it hurt, but only briefly…the concept is pretty simple; basically two infrared garage door sensors wired to a strobe light and a siren, if I was more technically inclined it would have been a simple project to make myself.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I have one of these. Good stuff!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I also bought one of the Oneida dust sentry units and it never did work very good and was a disappointment. I need to look into this model. It is easy to fill up the dust bin so very quickly because mine is in a separate room and I have dual air filters that have clogged up on more than one occasion because someone forgot to check the sawdust level.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

yeah Greg, there is no quicker way to ruin an evening than to fill up your filters with sawdust…


----------



## Robw (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I am on my 2nd dust sentry and it has quit. Where can I find this product?

Rob


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/supporting-products/50-bin-sensor.html


----------

